

PyCon, RubyConf, UseR ... why no C conference? - plg

I think the answer is, C programmers are too busy writing actual programs.<p>PS only partially trolling ;)<p>but seriously, why do you think this is the case?
======
plg
PS I know about [http://www.cconf.org](http://www.cconf.org) but it was
cancelled ...

------
bnejad
Its old, well established, isn't particularly trendy, etc.

